# Anyone testing 2nd Dec??



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

had my second IUI on Friday ( this one was stimulated) and due to test on 2.12. Anyone else testing then??

Miele.x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Miele 

I've added you to the 2ww list......here;s the link to find it and you'll find a few others testing around the same time too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42096.msg519885.html#msg519885

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sands (Jul 1, 2004)

Miele
I am due to test after our first IVF on Dec 1st but waiting until Dec 2nd so that i'll have day off.  Wishing lots and lots of best wishes.  Let me know how you go?
Sands


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Miele,

i am testing on 2nd December i had et on Fri 18th been feeling a bit strange with mild period pains i have been resting loads just hope everything is OK

Kelly o xxxx


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Sands and Kelly o,

Lets hope we all get   on 2nd, wouldn't that just be the greatest Christmas present ever.

I had a few pains after IUI and on following day but now nothing... i don't know whats worst really, i notice every little twinge and think is that a good or bad sign   . Obviously the drugs have different effects too .... oh well i guess all we can do is to rest when possible and  think      .

 and  

Miele.x


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hi girls,
you are right it would be the best Christmas present ever 
on the second day of Christmas my true love gave to me a lovely   

good luck lets hope we all get what we crave  keep positive and take things easy   
love
Kelly o xxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi everyone

This is my first IVF attempt and we are testing on 2nd December too. It is such a horrible time, waiting for 2 weeks. Please let it be positive for all of us. I wouldn't want any other Christmas present than that.

Goldy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Goldilocks 

Loads of luck with your cycle hun....fingers crossed for you.

I've added you to the 2ww list....here's the link and you're very welcome to join all the others chatting there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42096.msg519885.html#msg519885

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for that Lizzie. It's nice to have the support. DH is worse than useless at the moment in that direction.

Goldy


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Goldilocks,

It is a horrible time this 2ww, isn't it.  One day i get up and feel really positive think 'this time i'll be lucky' and the next day i think 'its not worked'   . 

You are right staying positive is the best way  sending     and   , 

may our wishes come true,

Miele. x


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for your wishes Miele. My emotions are constantly changing like yours, sometimes in the space of 5 minutes! At the moment, I am sure it hasn't worked, as I have absolutely no symptoms at all. But then I don't want to get back to 'normal' yet (going to the gym, drinking a glass of wine) as it MIGHT have worked, and I obviously don't want to do anything to jeapordise things. Aaaaaargh! I was quite good for the first few days, not really thinking about it. But now I can't keep my mind off it. And I am constantly checking these boards which doesn't help !!!! I wish I had at least one symptom. I am hoping that because I had a frozen cycle, my hormones are not quite as raised as they would be with a fresh cycle, so that would explain why I don't have any symptoms. The only other explanation in my mind is it hasn't worked! I am not even thinking about the fact that maybe I just don't have any symptoms YET! I suppose I am trying to keep my expectations low to be truthful, I am trying to stop myself falling from a great height on 2nd Dec.   

Kelly and Sands, how are you feeling today? 

Loads of   to everyone.

Goldy


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Goldy,
sorry to hear how mixed up you have been at the moment i totally understand i feel like its not worked well keep telling myself that then i start getting the little tummy cramps and then think oh that could be implantation that could be it but at the same time i keep going to the loo to check that I'm not bleeding  i didn't realise that this time would be so hard its OK when I'm with friends chatting or when mark gets home from work but when I'm on my own it drives me mad I'm trying my best to relax just keep saying to myself please let us be first time lucky   i don't think i could cope with a     but i guess if i get one i will just have to try again .one day we will have our little baby I'm sure      . try to keep positive i do no how hard it is as i am feeling exactly the same 

take care
Kelly o xxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Kelly o

Thanks for all your positive vibes and words! I know objectively that we will have a baby one day too, and yet I am still planning for that not happening in my head, and trying to work out how we could adopt!!!!!!            !!!! Madness!!!!!!!

I am trying not to take any notice of the odd twinge or flutter, as I remember going through all that for months when we were trying to conceive naturally, and then AF would always come. Our minds are very devious  , they can play tricks on us, and give us symptoms that aren't actually there, just because we are expecting them and focusing our minds on every little sensation. 

Here's to us all finding our own little  at the end of the .

Lots of  love
Goldy  

P.S. Roll on 2nd December - only 1 week 2 days to go.


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hi Goldy,

thought i would let you no that i spoke to a friend of mine today who had TX and she said that she had stomach cramps with both of her cycles and that it is normal she said its our in sides recovering after all that poking about and it can also be the uterus getting bigger . i keep thinking that we cant be on the 2ww already then i realise we are. i am like you trying to tell myself that its not worked to protect me if it don't but then  i get a bit excited thinking about what if it did  

try to keep positive    
9 days till testing
Kelly o xxxxx


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Kelly o , Sands and Goldy,

Hope you are all doing well....... and not driving yourselves too   .

My boobs have just started to become tender but thats due to the cyclogest - its cruel that the symptoms are the same as if you were pregnant - just drives me even more mad     . 

I think one of the hardest things is that we all want the same thing soooooo much and you want to hope but at the same time don't want to set yourself up for a big fall on 2nd.... aaaaarhg!!    

      

          

                  

Take care all,

Miele.x


----------



## sands (Jul 1, 2004)

Hope all you girls are doing well.  How about a progress report from you all.  
I had sore tender boobs for first week and severe BACK PAIN BUT NOW just the on off cramping from progesterone. No other symptoms except severe tiredness.  The wait is killing me.  I sooooooooooooooooo want to test!  Due to test Thuirsday morn but really want to wait until Fri  morn when I have day off and won't have to go into work after result.  Will it matter that i finish pessaries on Thrusday morn and will test fri morn?
Sands


----------



## sarah04 (May 19, 2005)

good luck girls.........wishing you all


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

A quick update from me. I had a bit of spotting on Sunday night, and some brownish blood ever since then every time I wipe after a wee (sorry if TMI!). The clinic told me this morning that at this stage it was 'probably' my period trying to start . I think they are probably right - it's going on too long to be implantation bleeding. It is upsetting  but we always knew the odds of a successful FET were lower even than for a fresh cycle. I will still test on Friday but I am being realistic that the odds are getting lower and lower the longer the bleeding goes on .

But I will still be keeping everything crossed for BFPs for the rest of you on Friday !!!!

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## sands (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh Goldilocks.  That wasn't very helpful of the nurse.  Surely she should be encouraging you to be positive.  I will keep you in my prayers.  I do so hope it isn't what you think.  Things have a stange way of working especially with our bodies.  I've seen plenty of posts where women have continued to have bleeding even during pregnancy.  Whatever is meant for you will not pass you pet.  So try to be nice to yourself and wait to see what's in store for you.  Sending you lots of hugs pet.


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Goldilocks -  try and keep positive . I really hope its not  . Sending you  

Sands - Glad to hear your still OK. My boobs are still tender but thats the pessaries. I don't think it makes any difference that you will have finished yours before you test, from my experience they delay the start of any period.

I'm not sure i will be brave enough to test on Friday, as much as i really want to know i don't think i can stand another BFN. I'm sure these 2 weeks seem to drag......

Kelly o  - how are you doing?

    

Miele. x


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Ladies

I think you need to count me out now as (get ready for TMI!!) the bleeding is getting heavier, more red, and my tummy aches like a normal AF . I will continue with the drugs tonight, although it feels very strange doing so as it feels like I am fighting against my body's natural urges, and will ring the clinic tomorrow. Amazingly, my DH was so understanding, almost as if he had prepared himself for this. He said instantly that we must try again as soon as we can. Just what I wanted to hear!

But I would love to hear of a BFP on this thread from one of you other girlies. Good luck Sands, Miele, and Kelly o. At least one of you must get a  BFP!!!  GO GIRLS!!!!!!!

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## sands (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh Goldi I'm so sorry pet.  He is so right.  Keep trying because you never know when the time will be right.  You'll be in my thoughts and please let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hi goldi,

just to send you a big hug hun         

kelly o x x x x


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hi miele,

just saw your message sorry i didn't reply not been on here much well i am still waiting only 2 more sleeps then time for test my pains have eased off the last few days,i am still eating everything in sight, i have had a headache the last 3 days and today i feel tired but that might be from Christmas shopping. 

hope you are doing OK how have you been feeling??

well Friday is judgement day i have told mark that he will have to look at the test as i honestly don't think i can do it getting a bit nervous but keeping positive   

good luck to everyone for Friday    

   

Kelly o xxxxxxx


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Goldy - i'm so sorry it didn't work this time. Hope you are OK. Sending some hugs          

Hope you are surviving Kelly o and sands.   

Any  pains and sore boobs i had seem to have dissappeared , not sure thats a good sign................
i know its not long to go until Friday but its reallt driving me    ..... i'm not really sure i want to test on Friday, i'm so sure its going to be another BFN.
I know i should try and be positive but its so hard sometimes.

Good luck to us all      

Miele. x


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hi girls

did the home pregnancy test this morning and its a   totally gutted was convinced it had worked              

kelly o xxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Kelly o, i am so sorry, I was also convinced that you were going to be a BFP. Don't feel bad about feeling upset. You now need time to come to terms with it. Wrap yourself up and be kind to yourself. And lots of  from me. Keep on chatting to us too, sometimes that helps. Chatting to everyone on this thread this week has been very helpful for me.

But girls, I am in a state of confusion for myself. I am continuing to bleed, mostly brown but also some red blood (sorry if TMI). Yet this morning, at 7am, I got a positive test result...   Have spoken to the clinic who said that my situation is common in about 3 of every 10 women who get a positive result. They also said that half of those results mean a viable pregnancy, the other half don't. She said it partly depends if you carry on bleeding and what colour the bleeding is. Red is bad apparently... So I have asked if I can have an HCG blood test today and again next week, so that they can see if my levels rise. That's the only way they can check if the pregnancy is viable, prior to the 6 week scan. And I cannot wait for another 2 weeks to have some more information. I have to say I feel sick with confusion and distress. I was totally ready for a negative outcome, and this just prolongs the agony and uncertainty. I need closure either way. I know it could be positive, but I can't think that way at the moment, as I couldn't bear to start thinking that way and then find it was not viable .

Sands and Miele, how are you both doing today? Did you get good news? I do so hope so.

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Kelly o - i'm really sorry. There nothing i can say to make you feel better , but we are here if you need us and your not alone. Sending a big      .

Goldy - you poor thing, the 2ww is bad enough i can really understand that you need to know one way or the other. Lets hope its good news, i have read of others who have been bleeding and gone on to have viable pregnancys. Sending a   and lots of         .  Just take things easy and try not to get too stressed (i know thats easier to say than do).

Sands - how are you getting on? I hope its good news.

Well as for me i've been a bit of a coward and didn't test today, i promise to do it tomorrow (if i don't already know by then). I'm sure its a BFN..... i let you know.

Love 
Miele. x


----------



## sands (Jul 1, 2004)

Goldi so sorry this is being dragged out for you both hope upon hope I'm sendning to you.
KellyO I'm so sorry pet... sending you huge hugs and warm thoughts.  I truely belive there is a right time for everyone.  Don't give up hope.
Miele I hope thiings are ok with you.
Now just something to give you all a bit of hope for the future.  hubbie and I got BFP Thrusday night.  Stunned but amazed at this miracle.  I so wish this for all fo you girls.  It's very early days yet so please keep us in your prayers.
My love to you all.
Sands


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

HI

Well its a       . I sort of thought it might be but i was still hanging on and hoping. I feel really gutted and i'm not sure if it will ever happen.  

Sands     , take things easy and make sure hubbie looks after you .

Goldy hope you are doing OK 

Miele. x


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

My dearest Miele, I am so sorry. I do understand how you must be feeling. It is devastating, I know. You now need proper time to grieve. We are all here for you, if you want to talk, cry, rant, or anything. Please don't stop talking and sharing your feelings. A very big  from me. I am thinking of you.

Kelly o, I do so hope you are OK. It will take time to come to terms with the result, but time will heal your heart. Hang on in there.

Sands, many, many congratulations. You must be feeling over the moon, and at the same time absolutely petrified. Look after yourself now, feet up, and take it easy. Listen to your body, and it will tell you what it needs. And then you will have a very happy and healthy 9 months I am absolutely sure.

As for me, the clinic came back with a 'normal' HCG level of 387. But I have continued to bleed . By the time Friday got going, it was bright red and there was a lot of it. That continued all through yesterday, and my tummy ached a lot. I was also very tired, and had to sit down in a cafe when out shopping with my DH for a rest, as I was feeling exhausted. But this morning, it seems a little lighter so far. I can only hope and pray that my little embie is hanging on in there. My next blood test is on Thursday 8th December, where they tell me if my HCG levels indicate a viable pregnancy. Until then, I am trying to remain netural. Not easy at all. 

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Well ladies, just to update you. I continued to bleed for 10 whole days, with the bleeding getting worse over the days, redder and thicker, and culminating in big clots for about 6 hours yesterday . I went in to the clinic for an HCG test today, expecting them to tell me it was all over... and it came back as a healthy HCG level of 1518  ... And today, I have had no bleeding whatsoever  (touch wood). Can you believe it?! 

So now I am moving onto the Bun in the Oven/Waiting for 1st Scan thread  . I still won't quite accept I am pregnant yet, and probably won't until I've had several days of no bleeding, and I see a heartbeat at a scan. I am praying quietly to myself every day.

Thanks so much for all your support over the last few weeks.

Goldy


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Goldy,

That's great news...good luck for your scan next week!

Alison


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Goldy,

Thats great news . I'm sooooo pleased for you. Fingers crossed all goes well with your scan. Please  lets us know how you get on.


Miele. x


----------

